# Tiago Splitter



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Today he hadn't a good game... he started, and made 3 fouls in 4 minutes, he was benched and didn't play a single minute then.

Macijauskas sucked too with 2 points in 20 minutes...

Nocioni(15-10-6), Scola (19-8) and Andrew Betts (15-8) had good games, but Tau lost against Estudiantes.


The NBA-ready power forward of Tau is Luis Scola.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I read a little bit back that Scola is supposed to be one of the guys who's coming over to the NBA for next season. That true? If so, the Spurs look to have another hidden little gem.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I read a little bit back that Scola is supposed to be one of the guys who's coming over to the NBA for next season. That true? If so, the Spurs look to have another hidden little gem.


He will be useful in the NBA, before he was too unidimensional, the only thing he did was scoring but his rebounding and defense had to improve, now he's improved those things and he's one of the best big men in Europe, and the most regular of the Tau stars, not like Nocioni or Macijauskas that sometimes have bad games.

He'll be great coming from the bench for the Spurs.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I did not have the occasion to see Scola many times this year , could you describe his offensive game? It looks like he used to play near the basket , despite his relatively short height (6'8) . He is a smart player , and powerful too , but in what extent is he able to hit a shoot from oustide of the paint? In the NBA , he will have to face lots of bigger PF and I'm wondering wether his post move (including this little baby hook) will be efficient. He is kind of static too , lateral quickness seems to be a concern. That does not mean that he can't play , though. I think that he is smart enough to face the transition.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Splitter is now ready for the NBA too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tiago Splitter sucks. I've been hearing about him since 2004, he will amount to nothing.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Tiago Splitter sucks. I've been hearing about him since 2004, he will amount to nothing.


If you've been hearing about him since 2004, when he was 19 it means he is talented.

Also if you actually saw him play recently and not only hear about him you would reconsider. If an NBA club get him they can expect a payer who will offer almost as much as Scola does.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He was in and out of the draft for years and slid from high lottery pick status to the low first round by the time he actually came out. 

According to Wikipedia... 
"Splitter would then sign an extension with Tau Ceramica that would keep him in the Spanish League through 2012"


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes. And your point is? If he signed a contract in Europe till 2012 he is not good enough for the NBA?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What? 

If he signed an extension through 2012, chances are he isn't coming over here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he signed an extension that means nothing without knowing what the buyout is.However Splitter has been one of the higher paid players in the ACB which means his buyout would likely be quite substantial.The Spurs couldn't contribute more than 750K I think.If the buyout is a lot more than that he's not going to come over unless they have a way to pay him something like 8 million so it would be worth it for him.


Based on what I've seen Splitter is going to be a decent,but not great nba player.He could definitely help the Spurs,but he is well compensated in spain.It's pretty much what he's worth over here after the exchange rate.


----------

